# Cine Planet invierte en salas US$7,5 millones



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Cine Planet invierte en salas US$7,5 millones 
Hoy inaugura complejo de ocho locales en Molina Plaza. En mayo comienzan en Chile.

Durante las dos últimas semanas, Rafael Dasso, gerente de Márketing y Operaciones de Cine Planet, no solo ha estado pendiente de la puesta a punto del nuevo complejo de ocho salas tipo estadio que inaugurará la firma en el centro comercial Molina Plaza, sino que ha estado controlando el avance de la construcción de salas tanto en Santiago como en Valdivia, Chile, las cuales, según lo programado, estarán concluidas en mayo de este año.

LA MOLINA
Desde el pasado 3 de abril, Cine Planet La Molina abrió sus puertas para sondear el mercado de la zona, pero hoy será la fecha clave. Con ocho salas, 1.800 butacas y 3.200 metros cuadrados, este complejo, cuya inversión para estructuras y equipos asciende a US$2,5 millones, espera recibir hasta 35.000 espectadores al mes, de las 140.000 personas que comprende el área de influencia de este proyecto comercial. 

Según Dasso, estiman que los asistentes a Molina Plaza serán muy similares a los del Cine Planet Alcázar, "cuyo público adulto disfruta del cine independiente, y además tiene uno más juvenil".


EN CHILE
De otro lado, en lo que sería la primera incursión de una empresa peruana de entretenimiento en Chile, el 18 de mayo se inaugurará en el centro comercial Portal La Dehesa, en Santiago, un complejo de ocho salas. Luego, el 27 de mayo, se abrirá un segundo complejo en Valdivia, con cinco salas. En ambos proyectos, se invertirán US$5 millones.

En Chile, la cadena de cines peruana usará el nombre comercial de Movie Land.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que buena nota, ojalá que inviertan más que ya esta por entrar Imax al mercado Peruano, no sabía que Cine Planet era Peruano.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

8 salas...se me hace muy pequeño..pero bueno algo es algo..q chevere que se concrete


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> Que buena nota, ojalá que inviertan más que ya esta por entrar Imax al mercado Peruano, no sabía que Cine Planet era Peruano.


Sip, Cineplanet y UVK son 100% peruanos. El extranjero es Cinemark.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Bratzo said:


> 8 salas...se me hace muy pequeño..pero bueno algo es algo..q chevere que se concrete


Si te refieres al de La Molina, si analizas un poco te daras cuenta que 8 salas esta bien para la zona, ademas que el Cinemark 12 del jockey esta a un paso de ahi.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Cineplanet parece q le ganó a la española Maxicine q sólo alcanzó a abrir un complejo en Santiago a mano de Cencosud.. ahora "Movie Land" tomara el puesto q incialmente tendria q haber tenido Maxi.. en Valdivia pasó lo mismo.

Entraron en grande, abrir en La Dehesa no es cualquier cosa, uno de los barrios con más poder adquisitivo de TODO Chile.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

hjablaba de chile....d hecho para la molina es mas que suficiente


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> hjablaba de chile....d hecho para la molina es mas que suficiente


Yo creo q esta bien, en el sector Oriente hay complejos muy grandes de Cine.. además siempre se pueden ampliar, estan recién entrando.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El cineplanet mas grande es la del cono norte con 14 salas y el mas chevere el de alcazar. Deberian invertir tambien en las provincias peruanas, tengo entendido que cineplanet ha abierto en piura y arequipa solamente...


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

El Bajopontino said:


> El cineplanet mas grande es la del cono norte con 14 salas y el mas chevere el de alcazar. Deberian invertir tambien en las provincias peruanas, tengo entendido que cineplanet ha abierto en piura y arequipa solamente...


Pero al menos ellos si arriesgaron y son la unica cadena peruana de cines en provincias. Proximamente tambien abriran otro complejo en chiclayo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

guillermo said:


> Pero al menos ellos si arriesgaron y son la unica cadena peruana de cines en provincias. Proximamente tambien abriran otro complejo en chiclayo.


Ahh...ahora UVK esta construyendo un multicine en Ica...pronto lo van a inagurar!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

J Block said:


> Ahh...ahora UVK esta construyendo un multicine en Ica...pronto lo van a inagurar!


En ica?????!!!!!!!!!! que bacan, al fin se invierte en provincia, ojalá que la cosa no se centre solo en la costa


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si da la impresión que se está descentralizando la costa, ojalá que no sea así y la descentralización se de en todo el país.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Se tiene previsto un centro comercial en Huancayo. Poco a poco que recien empezamos la descentralizacion.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Yo pienso que la descentralizacion no es solo construir rascacielos, vias expresas y malls en provincias, esto es lo ultimo. La descentralizacion significa poder gozar de un buen estilo de vida, de disfrutar de un buen sistema de salud, de saneamiento, de eduacion. Es ganar igual en Lima y en provincia, de no tener que ir a Lima para estudiar en una buena universidad ni tampoco tener que ir a la capital para ser tratado en un hospital. Es encontrar puestos de trabajo de todos los rubros en ambos paradigmas. De no encontrar diferencias entre capital y provincia.

Los malls y rascacielos estan al ultimo de esta lista.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

el viejo antes se tenia que encargar a veces de visitar los sitios de salud en provincias.....y la verdad estan bien equipados...desde que paso a ser ESSALUD la cosa ha cambiado harto..o weno..eso dice el viejo...educacion si es otra cosa....me da rabia de que si uno quiere estudiar alguna carrera..siempre la mejor universidad esta en lima...nisiquiera se me ha ocurrido buscar universidades en provincia...eso no pone


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El gran cambio de ipss a EsSalud solo fue una tactica del chino para joder a Castañeda...gastaron miles de dolares en pintar los edificios, cambiar el logotipo hasta de las sabanas...pero el servicio siguio igual de malo.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Es verdad, el servicio medico que Castañeda ofrece es más efectivo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> Es verdad, el servicio medico que Castañeda ofrece es más efectivo.


Uff, recontra! Si el seguro social llego a ser uno de los mejores de latinoamerica. Me acuerdo que en esa epoca el Policlinico Angamos se convirtio en el Hospital Angamos...

Me da rabia la falta de humanidad que hay en ese hospital ahora...si supieras todo lo que han pasado mis abuelos ahi...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Hoydia fallecio un señor de edad de paro cardíaco, en la entrada de Essalud y los empleados del local ni siquiera sacaron una colcha para taparlo y al final como el juez o lo que sea no presentó entre los jubilados y familiares tuvieron que cargar al fallecido, para llevarlo a la morgue, lamentable hecho, la aprobación de Essalud ahora ha caído en pique.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> Hoydia fallecio un señor de edad de paro cardíaco, en la entrada de Essalud y los empleados del local ni siquiera sacaron una colcha para taparlo y al final como el juez o lo que sea no presentó entre los jubilados y familiares tuvieron que cargar al fallecido, para llevarlo a la morgue, lamentable hecho, la aprobación de Essalud ahora ha caído en pique.


Asi es...es una lastima que asi este nuestro seguro social...los medicos unos frustrados, las enfermeras unas verdaderas perras hijas de perras. Los hospitales una verguenza.

A mi abuelo lo operaron en Angamos, lo trataron peor que un animal.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

volviendo otra vez al tema inicial:
una foto del cine en la molina


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

buen aporte....se ve bien...aunque el plomo de la base y el celeste de arriba..noc...pudieron hacerlo menos chocante


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Una pregunta, leyendo recién un articulo en El Mercurio, me encontré con esto..



Nuevo inversionista arremete enla industria
Inversiones por US$ 20 millones y el desarrollo de cinco proyectos de salas de cine contempla la arremetida de Movieland al mercado chileno.

*El gerente de operaciones de la compañía -perteneciente a la cadena Cineplex, controlada por el grupo británico Actis-, Ricardo Araya, aseguró que este año van a estar operando al menos tres de estos centros, con lo que esperan conseguir el 4% del mercado nacional.*

Bajo el acuerdo firmado con Cencosud, Movieland abrirá 8 salas del Portal La Dehesa durante la tercera semana de mayo, mientras que una semana después debería estrenar sus salas en el mall Plaza de Los Ríos de Valdivia , perteneciente a la familia Jano.

En tanto que para septiembre se espera el estreno del proyecto de 6 salas en el Portal Temuco, también bajo el alero de Cencosud.

"Este primer año deberíamos llevar entre 300 y 400 mil personas, con lo que pretendemos captar cerca del 4% del mercado", dice Araya.

Pero a estos planes se suman dos más en el mediano plazo: Costanera Center y el proyecto en los terrenos de la ex Fisa en Maipú -ambos de Cencosud-, los que estarían listos a fines del próximo año o comienzos de 2007.

Sin embargo, Movieland no se cierra a concebir nuevas inversiones fuera de la esfera de proyectos de Horst Paulmann. "El trabajo con Cencosud es una muy buena alianza, pero también estamos abiertos a hacerlo con otros", comenta Araya.

*El grupo Cineplex ya tiene experiencia en la región, ya que además controla Cineplanet, la cadena más grande de Perú.*




Da a entender, q tanto Cineplanet como la futura MovieLand son propiedad de la empresa Cineplex, controlada por el grupo Británico ACTIS. 


No entender.

al final los capitales son Ingleses, no?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Para nada...Cineplanet es de capital 100% peruano, El Mercurio se ha equivocado.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

sip..trate de buscar algo de eso en la pagina de cineplanet...pero no dice nada..dice "la cadena peruana..." y eso es todo:

www.cineplanet.com.pe/


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

En ningun periodico peruano dice que Cineplanet pertenece a una cadena britanica...esto es completamente falso. Ni en Arkinka, ni en CostosPeru, ni en Cosapi.

El otro dia en Gestion salio un articulo sobre Cineplanet, se referia a dicha cadena de cines como de capital 100% peruano.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

cineplanet es peruana, por lo menos eso siempre lo he oido, todos me han dicho lo mismo aunque no me han dicho de dónde lo saben...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Sí Cineplanet es 100% Peruana.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Oscar, yo tambien lei una vez que si bien Cineplanet es peruana, uno de sus impulsores fue el grupo británico que tu mencionaste. Ultimamente siempre que leia articulos sobre cineplanet se lo vinculaba a un tal Rodriguez Pastor, de nacionalidad peruana.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahhh...ahi esta la confusion, si bien esa empresa fue uno de sus impulsores, Cineplanet es peruana.


----------



## PabloHunt (Jun 7, 2017)

Saludos que saben de las próximas aperturas acá en Chile, ya son la 3era exhibidora más importante. Falta una expansión más agresiva, hay zonas es Santiago y regiones no atendidas que podrían tener complejos de 4 salas.


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

Edit


----------

